
America’s flyers can’t expect both cheaper fares and more legroom - edward
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2016/04/how-squeeze-your-customers?fsrc=scn/fb/te/bl/ed/howtosqueezeyourcustomersamericasflyerscantexpectbothcheaperfaresandmorelegroom
======
drallison
The title and the article are in conflict. The article reports on a survey
which shows America's flyers want both cheaper fares and more legroom. Then
article's author says _Passengers can’t expect cheaper fares and more legroom
without sacrificing, well, something. (Lavatories? Flight attendants? Aisles?)
They are trying to have it both ways. It won’t happen._

Problem is, flyers expect both reasonable leg room, reasonable seat sizes, and
reasonable prices. Airline management, in the quest for profits, seem to have
aligned themselves with an _unreasonable_ view of customer service.

------
PaulHoule
Funny that they say america (but wrap it in the language of economic
determinism) because flying is cheaper and more pleasant everywhere else.

